# Oscars



## dwndrgn (Feb 27, 2004)

So the Oscars are this weekend and ROTK has numerous nominations, as the first two did.  However, I get the feeling that the third film was much more widely admired and that it may win more than the other two.  But, I can't remember what the others won.  I don't think either won five or more but I could be wrong.  Let me do some research.

So, how many of the little golden statues will it actually win?  I'm going to guess that it takes five.  Here's my breakdown:
Best Director
Best Song
Best Soundtrack
Best Costumes
Best Screenplay Adaptation

I would like to say that it would win Best Picture, but I think that the trend is to go with what I call "serious, reality-based films".  I can't think of one movie that has won best picture that had a fantasy or science fiction type of story.  Of course, I'm probably wrong and I'm sure you guys will let me know .  Come to think of it, they don't like comedies all that much either.  I do know that 2001:A Space Odyssey didn't win and neither did Close Encounters of the Third Kind or Blade Runner.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 1, 2004)

Go figure! I was right and wrong...they won all 11 categories they were nominated for! Way to go Peter Jackson!  Which ties them with Titanic and Ben Hur for the most Oscars in a single year!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 1, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Go figure! I was right and wrong...they won all 11 categories they were nominated for! Way to go Peter Jackson! Which ties them with Titanic and Ben Hur for the most Oscars in a single year!!


Not only that, "Return of the King" now goes down in history as the first and so far only film to sweep all the awards it was nominated for.  I'm sure that doesn't include films that only had one or two noms, but still quite an achievement.  Not to mention that it was the first fantasy film to every win Best Picture.

I was worried that when it started getting all the awards in the tech categories that it wouldn't get the big awards, but when Sofia Coppola got the writing award, I was pretty sure that they wouldn't give her director or film.  And I just didn't think "Mystic River", which was the other critical choice, would get best picture.

I'm only not happy with one award - I had hoped that either Bill Murray or Johnny Depp would get Best Actor.  Not that I don't like Sean Penn.  I just didn't want him to win this year.

But all and all, a good Oscars year.  Three cheers for the Hobbits (and dwarves and elves and everyone else).


----------



## zorka (Mar 1, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I had hoped that either Bill Murray or Johnny Depp would get Best Actor. Not that I don't like Sean Penn. I just didn't want him to win this year.


 I know how you felt. Though Sean Penn has never won and certainly deserves it, I was rooting for Bill Murray - though Johnny Depp's pirate was certainly fun to watch (what was that all about?)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't seem to recall anyone mentioning Tolkien in their thank-you speeches. What was THAT all about?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 2, 2004)

As usual, I completely missed the whole thing. 

Glad to hear ROTK do so well, though. Especially when you think on how international the project actually is in many respects.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 2, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> I don't seem to recall anyone mentioning Tolkien in their thank-you speeches. What was THAT all about?


I heard it for awards won on the first two movies.  But, perhaps they thought that since he was dead he couldn't hear them through all the partying going on around him...


----------



## SDNess (Mar 3, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> I don't seem to recall anyone mentioning Tolkien in their thank-you speeches. What was THAT all about?


ian mckellen acknowledged him when they introduced one of the cinematics...like before they played a trailer-type thing of RotK. 

"J dot R dot R dot Tolkien..."


----------



## zorka (Mar 6, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> I don't seem to recall anyone mentioning Tolkien in their thank-you speeches. What was THAT all about?


 I believe I heard a thank you Tolkien a couple of times. I believe when it won for best adaptation they referred to "John Ronald Reuel Tolkien" for their inspiration.

 And when Peter Jackson spoke after it won for best film, he also thanked Tolkien.


----------

